# Grey fox



## cedaryotes (Dec 23, 2016)

Caught this grey in a trap yesterday. Trap was exposed and not buried in anyway... Was set up for bobcats.. I have often heard canines wont step on an exposed trap, but grey foxes mostly hunt like a cat does... So how often can foxes be caught in an exposed trap?


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

cedaryotes said:


> Caught this grey in a trap yesterday. Trap was exposed and not buried in anyway... Was set up for bobcats.. I have often heard canines wont step on an exposed trap, but grey foxes mostly hunt like a cat does... So how often can foxes be caught in an exposed trap?


Nice gray. I know yotes occasionally put their foot in an exposed pan so I guess a gray could also. Do you cover your pans with any texture or just straight metal?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## cedaryotes (Dec 23, 2016)

I will usually just cover the pan with a thin layer of sand or dirt, so it looks like a good place to step?


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I think a grey fox would make a great pelt to hang for decoration. Nice job!


----------



## cedaryotes (Dec 23, 2016)

Thank you sir! Great idea, I think she is going to go up on the wall!


----------

